# 7.1 and 9.1 surround?



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,

When using 7.1 and 9.1 surround, are the effect channels full range? I am considering using the extra channels on my reciever but I don't have room to fit the same size speakers as the ones used for my 5 channel system. 


Thanks,

John


----------



## moparz10 (Sep 21, 2010)

if i remember correctly they are not the front runs full range and the center cuts off under 100hz and the others cut off around 60hz or so. ,i had a placement problem and went with in ceiling speakers to complete 7.1


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

All channels run full range in the mix, it will depend on where you have the crossover set at as to how low they will go. The 8th and 9th channels can be any sort of speaker as they really are just added ambiance and matrixed from the main 5.1 mix


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks, I think I will use a single 6" and tweeter for all the effect channels ( for each channel) It makes my life a little easier instalation wise.


----------

